# Foiled Jalapeno Ranch Chicken



## Ol-blue (Mar 3, 2008)

If you don't want to use the Jalapeno Ranch Dressing you can use just plain Ranch Dressing with your favorite cheese.
Enjoy! Debbie

FOILED JALAPENO RANCH CHICKEN 







4 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
4 slice(s) BACON; Cooked, Crumbled.
GARLIC POWDER; To Taste.
JALAPENO RANCH DRESSING; Litehouse Brand.
PEPPER JACK CHEESE; Or Cheddar, Grated.
HEAVY DUTY ALUMINUM FOIL
_____

Place a chicken breast on a sheet of heavy duty foil.
Lightly sprinkle each chicken breast with garlic powder.
Spread 1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons dressing over each chicken breast.
Sprinkle cooked bacon bits over top.
Fold up foil into pouches.
Place on BBQ over medium-low heat and cook for 20 to 25 minutes or until chicken is done.
Remove from BBQ and carefully open pouch and sprinkle cheese over chicken.
Close foil up and let sit for a couple minutes until the cheese has melted.
*This can be cooked in the oven at 325 to 350 degrees.
_____


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Mar 3, 2008)

an involuntary "oohhhh" came out of my mouth when I saw the picture, lol!

Jalepeno ranch is my favorite dressing. will try this. thanks.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 4, 2008)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> an involuntary "oohhhh" came out of my mouth when I saw the picture, lol!
> 
> Jalepeno ranch is my favorite dressing. will try this. thanks.


 
That's what came out of my son's mouth tonight when he tasted this tonight. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 5, 2008)

Well Debbie, you have another winner here. We had this dish last night and it was a hit here. DW doesn't like anything spicy, so I made it with regular ranch dressing and cheddar cheese, but...............I had to put a few slices of jalapeno peppers on mine. Thanks for sharing, JD.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 5, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Well Debbie, you have another winner here. We had this dish last night and it was a hit here. DW doesn't like anything spicy, so I made it with regular ranch dressing and cheddar cheese, but...............I had to put a few slices of jalapeno peppers on mine. Thanks for sharing, JD.


 
Thank you so much. I wish I would have thought of adding jalapeno's. My son would have loved it even more, and he really liked this recipe. Debbie


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel like I'm stalking you and your recipes. They all look so good and I can't wait until the day I have money again to make all these good recipes.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 7, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I feel like I'm stalking you and your recipes. They all look so good and I can't wait until the day I have money again to make all these good recipes.


 
LOL...I don't mind. Hope you get to try the recipe soon. Debbie


----------

